# 40/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Mar 21, 2011)

Time for week 40. Let's see... how about...

RUST

Should be an interesting theme. Have fun!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2011)

Great theme! I tried hard to find a insect for last weeks challenge but couldn't find a really good one. Found plenty of ants & roly polies but those were not interesting enough for me.


----------



## Niner (Mar 23, 2011)

OK....figgered I'd get 'er done early this week to avoid no pic at all.

Here's a lil RUST from me front yard....


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 24, 2011)

Good one Niner!  What is the big wheel against the tree from?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 24, 2011)

Left out in the rain too long!


----------



## Browtine (Mar 24, 2011)

Good ones! "Rusty Gold" as the American Pickers would say.


----------



## Niner (Mar 24, 2011)

Good eye, Dawg.  That is from somekindofa buggy or carriage.  We found it at a "rust stop" near Athens some years ago.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry I've been absent, thought I'd try to join in again this week.  Life has been hectic but I'm going to try to make time for the challenges again!


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 26, 2011)

My PawPaw used to hook my daddy up to this plow like a mule when he was a kid.  It now resides between our houses.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2011)

Great shots y'all! I still haven't found anything rusty!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the bolts on a John Deere sickle bar mower that might need some Break Free to Break Free


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 27, 2011)

What program do y'all use to frame your photos?  We have Adobe Photoshop Elements 9, but can't figure out how to make frames.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 27, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> What program do y'all use to frame your photos? We have Adobe Photoshop Elements 9, but can't figure out how to make frames.


 
There's a thread in the Tricks of the Trade sticky at the top of the photo forum.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1934377&postcount=55

This would be a good starting point.  

Hoss


----------



## Hoss (Mar 27, 2011)

I may have to take a shot of my camera.  It's gotta have some rust on it by now.

Hoss


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 27, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> What program do y'all use to frame your photos? We have Adobe Photoshop Elements 9, but can't figure out how to make frames.


 

RF this one helped me get started 

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/wood-picture-frame/


----------



## stev (Mar 27, 2011)

ole rusty train depot


----------



## carver (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's Mine. (I plan to make a planter out of this old wheel)


----------



## Browtine (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice photos! Figured we'd have more folks join in though, given the theme. Can't say much because I didn't participate myself... again. 

Oh well, time for week 41!


----------

